# Turning point?



## bitemarx

Hi,

Found out about a month ago. Knowing that my wife is pregnant has definitely helped in changing my perspective towards life!
Sometimes I feel like I/we have turned a blind corner into a dark alley....other times, it feels like the start of something absolutely wonderful!

Hoping to learn more about pregnancy and how I can help my wife and myself through the (?)difficult months ahead.


Cheers!


----------



## ablaze

hello and welcome!!!! good 2 c male interest!!!!


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suz

bitemarx said:

> Hi,
> 
> Found out about a month ago. Knowing that my wife is pregnant has definitely helped in changing my perspective towards life!
> Sometimes I feel like I/we have turned a blind corner into a dark alley....other times, it feels like the start of something absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Hoping to learn more about pregnancy and how I can help my wife and myself through the (?)difficult months ahead.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


:hugs: WOW! You must be a very loving husband. You have come to the Right place. Welcome.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome bitemarx!


----------



## bitemarx

Yvanne said:

> hello and welcome!!!! good 2 c male interest!!!!

Thanks, Yvanne.


Cute little bundle of joy you've got there!


----------



## bitemarx

Thanks for the welcome, Tam, Suz, Arcanegirl!


----------



## Jo

hello and welcome

just a little pointer be very afraid of the hormones to come :D


----------



## Tam

:rofl: Jo, you'll scare him off!


----------



## Jo

:oops: sorry Tam

Bitemarx Hormones are a lovely thing that make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside and you will be so grateful for them :D 

Better Tam?


----------



## Suz

:rofl:


----------



## ablaze

bitemarx said:

> Yvanne said:
> 
> hello and welcome!!!! good 2 c male interest!!!!
> 
> Thanks, Yvanne.
> 
> 
> Cute little bundle of joy you've got there!Click to expand...

wen he wants to be!!!! i shud really put up my pic of both of them, bd mummy!!!!


----------



## Tam

Jo said:

> :oops: sorry Tam
> 
> Bitemarx Hormones are a lovely thing that make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside and you will be so grateful for them :D
> 
> Better Tam?

That is much better hun......makes it sound more realistic :^o 


:rofl:


----------



## HB

_Hey bitemarx!
Welcome to babyandbump!
Congrats on your wife's pregnancy!
Hope we can help you through with our fantastic advice! hehe!!!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Welcomes/welcome.gif


----------



## HB

_How far along is your wife bitemarx?
When did you find out?

xox_


----------

